# So I found an extrodinary tank today...



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

It had a bright red betta male, a lot of little silver fish, and 4 FEMALE BETTAS.

Everyone was getting along really well! it was actually surprising! I really want to get girls now for my Suzu  they were all just swimming together and chilling! I took pictures on my phone, and i'll try putting it up here soon!

P.S. this was at a local petclub!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think 95% of members here will advice you against it, as males can kill females and visa versa. Not something worth risking imho. The only time I have seen this done was when its siblings who grow up together and come from mild genes. Seiko scary.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah... I don't think they were really getting along. Probably just waiting to snap.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I have read about some breeders in Singapore who just leave an entire spawn together from fry to maturity. Varied success of course.

My bad LFS keeps females together with Tetras, but no males. Only the other day he was asking me if I wanted a couple of betta females to put into my 6g. Quote:

"Oh he'll chase and nip them around like any guy going after a girl, but they'll settle down and learn to live together. You may even end up with some babies if you're lucky"

I took that with a grain of salt, as this is the same LFS who has a divided trough tank full of male Bettas, covered with ick. I can't say with certaintly that it may not be possible, or for how long - but most advise against it to err on caution.

I can't disagree with erring on caution


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

well yea, im not going to put like 4 girls in with my one betta, but they were getting along from what I saw. none of the girls had stress stripes and the male was just floating around. I'm just thinking about different things to do with my tank since I'm cycling it right now.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

They can get along for months but unless they are siblings, from what I have read and heard from members here, they always eventually kill each other.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the idea of a male betta, living in a female sorority. lushly planted, pristine waters, and little dancing rainbows. too good to be true? yeah. I like the idea, and all, but I wouldn't do it. The male will kill the girls. I just hope my upcoming sorority goes well. As long as there are caves, and plants the females will be fine, right?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I kinda wonder what happens when they run into another betta in the wild? Do they just swim away or do they fight?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well usually bettas were in rice paddies in the wild, some of which are acres upon acres. They could avoid one another and set up their own territories, and when another betta entered that territory they were able to defend it, maybe fight for a few moments, but as with most territorial animals, adequate displays of power, bluffing, and minimal fighting usually establishes who is boss in the area.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

To expand on what GreenTea is talking about, this is why sibling tanks can sometimes work. They grow up in this community. It would be foolish and impossible among fish that have probably been cupped since they were practically free swimming. There are certain rules they would have to learn, that they really couldn't living in isolation.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I really wouldn't wish it. Unless you divide the tank you should just leave it as him. Even then it might not work, some bettas just don't react well with others, even through a divider screen.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Male with females work, realistically you'd need a community tank that's say oh 55+gallons then have a few other types of fish in shoals and then have like 1 male and like 3 females all having their own corner of the tank. Really its all about how much space, if they can't get away and if there are not other distractions say a well planted/hidey hole community tank then you take the odds from say 50% working to like 5% chance of working.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I agree. In a 55g it can be done. I've done it in a 39, but it took lots of time to get my old male, Deuce to be ok with such a setup. Still don't reccomend it. for the larger audiences.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1 male with MULTIPLE females is fine...the agression is spread out provided the tank is big enough.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

I suppose that does make sense. but say you put a male in a sorority of siblings? Would they then gang up on the male?


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

well I dont know if theyre siblings, but I really doubt it. i went back there today, and all the females and male are still intack and they were getting along fine


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend this setup for beginners. Some people who have been in the hobby for a long time like OFL have success with this kind of setup.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have noticed, that my two female sisters, tend to stick and play together, and the other two sisters do the same... they tend not to like to bump into each other but they do tolerate. Madame, had no siblings, and she is a righteous little bugger to the other girls...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I've put a male in a tank with his children once they grew up...remember he hadn't seen them since they were barely learning to swim so when he got in there with his now grown offspring there was somewhat of a hostile attitude toward his largest and dominant son....but once they had an initial flare off the son backed down and the peace maintained. So no sibs won't gang up. In fact that same spawn is still living together (dad passed away).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hey not bad... Yeah my girl, although is a half sister to the others, doesn't like them. She beats them up  well that and she killed my snail x.x she will just have to be a loner female betta I guess. The other girls tolerate each other  actually kind of cute seeing how they interact...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Siblings from different spawns won't act very nicely towards older or younger siblings from different spawns. That's why I only reccomend spawn siblings that have been together their whole life.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I noticed that with my girls  the four "were" from the same spawn, separated into bowls, and have not seen each other for 2 months. But, they are getting better... just they stick with their "buddy" lol.

So... if I wanted to get another female, I'd have to have her in a separate tank then hey? D:


----------

